# Buffed - GFX-Battle [2]



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrte Buffed Community

Zum anlass des Zweiten Buffed -Gfx-Battle bitten wir euch darüber abzustimmen welches der Bilder das Besser gemachte ist.
Ich danke allen einsendern und allen die sich die Zeit nehmen und es Bewerten. Die Einsender sind: Minastirit/Dracun/Kangrim/mishua/chopi

Bild 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank fürs Anklicken


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hats mir es Bild 3 angetan, sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ah der Thread ist offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht wiedermal alles sehr geil aus. Aber keiner hat den Fullmetall Alchemist render genommen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie hats mir es Bild 3 angetan, sieht echt gut aus


dito


----------



## EXclaw (24. Januar 2009)

Definitiv Bild 2. Da steckt einfach die meiste Arbeit drin und es sieht auch gut aus.

MvfG

EXclaw


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Definitiv Bild 2. Da steckt einfach die meiste Arbeit drin und es sieht auch gut aus.
> 
> MvfG
> 
> EXclaw



Find ich ein bisschen unbegründet diese Aussage. Wenn du mal mein 32 Ebenen PSD sehen würdest.^^
Und in den anderen steckt garantiert nicht minder Arbeit


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Bild 2 genommen, auch wenn da viel von meinen persönlichen Vorlieben drin steckt. 3 finde ich auch ganz gut gemacht, aber generell mag ich grelle Farben nicht so gerne. 5 war mir irgendwie zu konfus (was ist dieser rot-grüne Fleck im Hintergrund?), 1 zu leer und 4 einen Tick zu rot (auch wenn es sonst nicht schlecht gemacht ist).


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Habe mich auch für Bild 2 entschieden ..den Ränder hätte ich warscheinlich auch genommen.
Besonders gefällt mir das hier mit einem Rand oben und unten gearbeitet worden ist...außerdem noch der c4d an der Pistole.

...alles in allem sind aber alle recht schön.


----------



## Mishua (24. Januar 2009)

Nr1. is gut geworden...mir aber einbischchen zu leer
Nr2. richtig gut gemacht. gefällt mir. /vote
Nr3. naja...ein paar C4Ds.... nach mehr siehts nicht aus
Nr4.auch wirklich sehr gut. besonders der schussefekt.
Nr5. augenkrebs


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

/vote 3 
Gefiel mir am besten


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Bild 1 - finde diesen Roten Strahleneffekt sehr cool - die Person die das Bild gmeacht hat darf mir gerne mal in ner PM erklären wie er da vorgegangen ist =)


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Als ich den Sensenmannrender gesehen hab,ahnte ich schon eine Popoutsig.Das sieht bei der ersten nicht schlecht aus,sonst ist die aber vollkommen leer.
Die 3 besteht aus dem Render,2mal dem selben Hintergrund und einem Rand.Zudem ist sie imo zu groß.
Die 4 ist gut geworden.Ich hätte den "Staub" vllt noch ein wenig auf die Frau gelegt. Und naja...die Typo...
Die 5 sieht eig gut aus,aber ich hab son Chaosgefühl,wenn ihr versteht (und was sind das für 2 gelbgrüne Striche? o.0)
Zu der 2 hab ich absichtlich nichts gesagt.
Alles nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

Wow, die sind alle klasse!


----------



## Haxxler (24. Januar 2009)

Bild 2. Ich mag es wenns bissl schlichter ist und nicht so total überladen mit Effekten und so.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ich den Sensenmannrender gesehen hab,ahnte ich schon eine Popoutsig.Das sieht bei der ersten nicht schlecht aus,sonst ist die aber vollkommen leer.
> Die 5 sieht eig gut aus,aber ich hab son Chaosgefühl,wenn ihr versteht (und was sind das für 2 gelbgrüne Striche? o.0)


Hmm, du findest 1 zu leer und 5 eig gut?
Also ich find das 5 zu leer ist =)


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, du findest 1 zu leer und 5 eig gut?
> Also ich find das 5 zu leer ist =)


Ich fand sie im Ansatz gut,aber letztendlich wurde sie verhauen,um es ein wenig zu hart zu sagen.


----------



## For-Free (24. Januar 2009)

Bild 2.

Sehr schön mit den Ebenen der Person und der Waffe gespielt. Die Waffe drengt sich nicht zu stark ins Bild, um von der Person abzulenken. Dazu der Rauch aus der Waffe, sieht einfach sehr stimmig aus. Und die Farben sind eindeutig sehr passend gewählt. Ist einfach nicht zu knallig bund.
Also mir gefällt es sehr gut.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Für mich Bild 2, es sind die Farben die gut zueinander passen, und auch die Figur hebt sich gut vom hintergrudn ab ohne dabei unrealisitsch zu wirken


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2009)

vote 4 2
finde es einfach stimmig von der farbgebung


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

finde bild 2 am besten. das ganze passt iwie super zu revy two hands


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2009)

2 ist sicher am aufwendigsten gewesen, aber mir gefällt 3 am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Hier das Geile Opening vom Anime aus dem der eine Render stammt. Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Re8bIzbcu5w&...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Ohja, auf jedenfall einer der Top-Animes die auf meiner Liste ganz oben stehen!


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Wobei Season 1 besser war als Season 2 ...

Aber hier geht es um die Bilder, nicht um den Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2009)

Bild 1 hats mir angetan hat was find ich^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Wielange wird das noch laufen? o.Ö


----------



## Mishua (25. Januar 2009)

du willst doch eh nur stehen haben '' Chopi hat gewonnen, GZ'' ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Januar 2009)

Noch 10 Minuten :>


----------



## GreenIsaac (25. Januar 2009)

Finde Bild 3 am besten. Schöne Farben, einfach toll =)


----------



## TheGui (25. Januar 2009)

Bild 2 und Revy einfach nur <3


----------



## Lillyan (25. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch an die Nummer 2! Sollte Minas noch was schreiben wollen bitte PN mit Text an mich :>

Platz 1 belegt Chopi mit der Signatur Nummer 2
Platz 2 belegt Dracun mit der Signatur Nummer 3
Platz 3 belegt Kangrim mit der Signatur Nummer 4
Platz 4 Belegt Minastirit mit der Signatur Nummer 1
Platz 5 belegt Mishua mit der Signatur Nummer 5


----------

